# new kitty added



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

this little girl came home with us last november,, we named her Pansy, as of last week we should have called her crazy play all night, stop playing with your tail your'e acting like non-stop weasal ball.. Yeti is very happy to have a race and chase partner..


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a gorgeous cat! I love calicos! Congratulations.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

What an absolute beauty!!  Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Very pretty. What is her back story? Where did you get her?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow, she's adorable! I love her coloring.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a Cutie Pie!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

her back story, about a year a half ago her mother with 4 older kittens in tow showed up at my mothers place(minn.) and moved in with the semi feral colony.. talking to farm owners in the area it was found out were the mom cat came from, they actually wanted her back but never bothered to come down and get her.. homes were found for some of the kittens,, pansy was born last april(my mother marks a calander when she can) along with 3 other kittens.. we saw her at 2 months old..some time last fall the mom cat went back to the farm taking two kittens(my mother found a home for one kitten) pansy had stayed at the house and was working hard at being a house cat, she would park herself at a window at watch the indoor cats and everybody in the house for hours.. It wasn't a hard move to bring her home, adjustment to house cat took about 10 seconds..Yeti who also came from my mother's colony took about about two weeks to adjust to the new upstart in the house.. the day he found her in the top level of "his" cat tree was priceless..


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

morning bird watching with the Yeti monster..


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a nice story! Pansy looks so happy. Thank you for giving her a home!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

this is what the bird watching devolved to after a few minutes


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! That's soooooo Funny!!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

pansy(the cat that watches everything) is now way to smart for her own good, last week she learned how to open bifold doors that were keeping her out of the family room unattended. after removing her from the room several times my wife locked the doors leaving the key in the lock (pansy watching) half hour later my wife watching from distance saw pansy jump up and wack the key, then test the doors, four wacks and she was through the doors.. (now the key is not left in the lock)


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the little girl is growing...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pansy's got her 'Impish' mojo showing in that picture!!
Her colors are beautiful!


----------

